# Threadripper 3990: 64 Cores/128 Threads versehentlich von MSI geleakt



## niminator (8. November 2019)

AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3990X 64 Core & 128 Thread CPU Leaks Out


----------



## _Berge_ (8. November 2019)

Ein paar eigene Worte wären noch super für eine User News  

@Topic, ich meine sowieso schonmal vom 3990x gelesen zu haben und wenn hätte man eh mit einem 64Core Threadripper gerechnet  2999€ sollte auch eine bezahlbare Ansage gegen die Konkurrenz sein


----------



## Research (8. November 2019)

Hm, der 2990WX ist bei gut 1.800€.
Würde so um die 3.600 vermuten. +/-200


----------



## SaPass (8. November 2019)

Ich denke, dass der Preis bei diesem Modell keine Rolle mehr spielt. Ob das nun $3000 oder $4000 sind juckt den Käufer doch nicht.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. November 2019)

Du lieber Himmel. Und was ist mit den 80er Plattformen? 128/256?  Paßt das physisch unter den IHS?


----------



## MyticDragonblast (8. November 2019)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Du lieber Himmel. Und was ist mit den 80er Plattformen? 128/256?  Paßt das physisch unter den IHS?



Die 128er/256er kommen in die berüchtigte Schublade; mittlerweile hat Frau Su sich auch einen neuen Schreibtisch leisten können. Von Intel lernen heißt siegen lernen!

Spaß beiseite:
Die Epyc 77xxer lassen aber vermuten, dass dort nicht mehr viel Platz für mehr Kerne ist, gerade der IO-Chip wächst ja doch immens, auch um zu allen Dies schon topologisch ähnliche Latenzen zu ermöglichen. Der Hauptvorteil für die 80er Plattformen wird der Octachannelram kombiniert mit den Vorzügen einer nicht-Serverplattform(Formfaktor/unlocked Multiplier/"Desktop"-Schnittstellen wie Thunderbolt/USB). Momentan ist Intel da noch alleiniger Anbieter mit der C621 Workstationplattform(Stichwort Xeon W3175x).


----------



## Andrej (8. November 2019)

Zum Tetris spielen Reicht es.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2019)

Research schrieb:


> Hm, der 2990WX ist bei gut 1.800€.
> Würde so um die 3.600 vermuten. +/-200



Oder bei 3990€


----------



## niminator (8. November 2019)

Um die 3,000 € rum wären schon ein Schnäppchen für den 64-Kerner.


----------



## DKK007 (13. November 2019)

Selbst die knapp 4000€.


----------



## BojackHorseman (13. November 2019)

Ich vermute mal 3.499 € werden aufgerufen.

Da der Prozessor schon kleinere Aufgaben erledigen kann, für die sonst Supercomputer-Zeit gebucht werden muss, wären 3.500 Euro für die meisten wissenschaftlichen Einrichtungen ein Schnäppchen.


----------

